# ECF Game 1: Pacers @ Heat (5/22 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Wednesday, May 22, 2013 | 8:30 pm | TV: TNT*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace

The Wade vs. Stephenson matchup.


----------



## 77AJ

Pacers in Six!


----------



## Jace

Stupid Knicks. I was actually more amped to knock them off in response to their two 20-point wins vs. us than I was to knock off the Bulls for ending our streak. CHI had enough misery, and never postured themselves as contenders like the Knicks did. Not to mention, I don't run into too many displaced Chicagoans in Miami.

The Playoffs are weird. Before they started I was hoping to meet Indy because I thought they were looking awful. They definitely seem much more of a challenge now.


----------



## Jace

> ‏@*basketballtalk*  1m NBA's final four has small market Pacers, Grizzlies, Spurs — and before you call Miami a big market they are 17th largest TV Market in NBA.


WOOOH! We're the biggest market alive!! Wait...are we?

:laugh: The funny thing about this is if it weren't for the restrictions of the new CBA, Memphis may've held onto Gay, and not made it this far. THE LOCKOUT WORKED!!!!!!


----------



## UD40

So we meet again...


----------



## tone wone

Indy specializes in taking away the 3. MIA's shooters haven't shot well so far in the postseason (have been VERY timely though). Very interested in how they perform offensively if the 3 isn't there. They're kinda due for a hot streak though.

1. Wade's production and overall usage? 
2. Bron's approach? He quietly lived at the line against Chicago but his insistence on turning down open pull-up Js, really any in-between shot, suppressed his fga. That wont be an option if they can't get Hibbert off the floor.
3. As always, turnovers.

On defense, watching the Knicks just foul and foul and foul is a little unsettling. What were the foul/fta numbers in the 3 games this year? They'll shoot above their heads for a game or 2 because everybody does against MIA and they'll have stretches where they imitate a legit NBA offense but we know whats gonna happen with their offense....

Indy's gonna try Brick n Crash™ their way to glory, while turning the ball over like a team full of 7th graders.


----------



## UD40

One thing to keep in mind, we were Bosh-less against them last year. Bosh has been fantastic this post-season.

Could easily be our x-factor.


----------



## Jace

Gonna be really important how we treat Hibbert. If we can get him in foul trouble and off the floor, it should open up some more 3s for us. As you said, we're overdue for a hot streak, so you might see some contested Battithrays and Thrays going down.

Bosh represents an interesting new wrinkle for how we shift around Hibbert in this series. I'd imagine he'll start games guarding UD, but when we go hyperspace with Bosh on the floor, he'll have to meet Chris out there. If they stay committed to taking away the 3, it should open up a lot of the backdoor stuff our offense is so great at generating. We saw some of that last year against them.

Defensively we just can't let up like we love to do against inferior offenses and let them get hot/comfortable. Their best success against us has come in the post. We gave away points to Hibbert fronting him last year, and West seems to get hot against us. Bosh should help a lot with the former. There's no reason this team should put up 30+ point quarters against us, but Chicago shouldn't have either. Our D can always carry us, but particularly in this series. They have arguably the best D in the league, and though you could say the same about our O, defense is more consistent, and our O goes through ugly lapses.


----------



## Jace

Byron Scott just said the Heat "aren't a physical team." Ugh. No wonder the dude's unemployed.

Heat are one of the most physical teams in the league. Funny that people can't get their heasd around a team that shoots 3s well being physical.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rebounding, hitting open 3's and upping the tempo are the biggest keys for me.

Rebounding speaks for itself. As Tone said, Pacers will try to play volleyball at the rim against us.

Ray, Mario and Shane have been pretty bad from 3 over the last few games. They have to break out of their slump here. They wont get as many opportunities, which means their shots will be that much more important. Ray was held scoreless in the two trips to Indy this season.

Upping the tempo is huge. Gotta force the tempo on every turnover and miss and force Hibbert to run, run, run. 

Interesting decision coming up for Spo. Makes too much sense to go back to Battier/Bosh to start the game. UD allows Hibbert to hide on D. But can't argue with 45 out of 48, so I think he sticks for now.


----------



## Jace

Especially since we had such a great start the last game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Really sucks that we have to sit through 2 Western Conference Finals games before this series starts.


----------



## R-Star

Good luck. Should be a real fight it out, entertaining series.

Figured I'd write a nice post before we're all at each others throats on Wednesday.


----------



## Kidd

Jace said:


> The Wade vs. Stephenson matchup.


This.


----------



## doctordrizzay

R-Star said:


> Good luck. Should be a real fight it out, entertaining series.
> 
> Figured I'd write a nice post before we're all at each others throats on Wednesday.


We don't want luck nor do we need it.


----------



## doctordrizzay

What we need from this series. 

1. Wade and Lebron attacking. Pacers do not double team and Wade and Lebron need to exploit that and get Hibbert into foul trouble. That's number 1. 

2. Bosh needs to hit his jumpers, we are going to have to rely on that because he's going to have good looks. 

3. Chalmers is going to suck big time, so we need Cole to play like he did in Chi-Town. Also Im not sure if Allen should be playing big minutes as he is a clown on D...Maybe best to give Miller more minutes as he can Rebound and hustle while hitting 3's. 


X-Factor: Battier. The slump will end and he will hit 2-3 threes each game. Would also like him to start.


----------



## Wade County

Battier has to find his shot. It has been MIA for the whole playoffs.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade County said:


> Battier has to find his shot. It has been MIA for the whole playoffs.


At least Battier is the type of player who will. He's to smart not to.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Jace

I was pissed when I found out the WCF would be two games in by the time we started. More incentive to not **** around and try to get 4 W's ASAP.

Feel like Chalmers is going to have one of his "Him?" games soon. I remember two vividly last postseason: The wasted effort in Wade's knee drain debacle, and the cramp game in the Finals. Hopefully we can get one from him in a win vs. Indy this time.

A lot is made of Indy being a different team now, but we're pretty damn different too. More refined offensive identity, Cole's emergence, Ray's X-factor scoring, Birdman,...uh...:bosh2:! You can even throw in UD's improvement.



R-Star said:


> Good luck. Should be a real fight it out, entertaining series.
> 
> Figured I'd write a nice post before we're all at each others throats on Wednesday.


**** YOU

(Trying to stay in shape during the long layoff.)


----------



## BlackNRed

Seriously, this is bullshit. Why is Spurs/Grizzlies 2 games in before we play our first.


----------



## IbizaXL

Jace said:


> WOOOH! We're the biggest market alive!! Wait...are we?
> 
> :laugh: The funny thing about this is if it weren't for the restrictions of the new CBA, Memphis may've held onto Gay, and not made it this far. THE LOCKOUT WORKED!!!!!!


im interested to know what criteria they used to determine market size. its a big difference when you compare numbers from Miami proper to Miami Dade County.


----------



## IbizaXL

As for this series... Miami in 6 games was my initial reaction and its seems the majority around the nation agree.

Anyone who follows the Heat know were capable of playing virtually any style of basketball. The rest of the country and the media? Theyre either clueless or feel bad for Indiana and want to exaggerate their advantages. I keep hearing the same discussion about the Heat having an issue playing physical teams and grinding things out in games or in a series... as if to say there's an aversion to that style. It happened against the Bulls, now the Pacers and even the Grizz/Spurs were mentioned in a potential Finals matchup.
makes me laugh. That is the foundation of Heat Basketball! Spo is a Pat Riley disciple!

I know Miami has a preference of playing more uptempo and finesse. but any Heat fan know this team is not afraid of getting down and dirty should the need arise. /rant


----------



## Wade County

Bottom line. We have lost 1 series since the big 3 came together. Been to the Finals twice in two years to date.

I think that trend will continue. Heat in 6.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade County said:


> *Bottom line. We have lost 1 series since the big 3 came together.* Been to the Finals twice in two years to date.
> 
> I think that trend will continue. Heat in 6.


Lol we could have lost in the first round in 2011 and still say that.


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> WOOOH! We're the biggest market alive!! Wait...are we?
> 
> :laugh: The funny thing about this is if it weren't for the restrictions of the new CBA, Memphis may've held onto Gay, and not made it this far. THE LOCKOUT WORKED!!!!!!


Thank goodness for our sugar daddy Mickey.


----------



## UD40

We need Bosh and Norris to continue their stellar play.


----------



## Jace

LEZGO HEATS










I guess Shane was filming.


----------



## -33-

Looking at some key stats: *HEAT WINS ARE BOLDED*

REBOUNDS (OReb): *HEAT are 4-1 when they win or keep it close on the glass (+/- 5 rebounds), 0-4 when Indiana wins the glass*
*Game 1: Miami 45-38 (15-8)*
Game 2: Indiana 50-40 (15-14)
Game 3: Indiana 52-36 (16-11)
*Game 4: Miami 47-38 (14-8)
Game 5: Miami 49-35 (Ind 13-7)
Game 6: Indiana 37-26 (10-5)*
1/8: Indiana 55-36 (22-7)
2/1: Indiana 34-25 (8-6)
*3/10: Indiana 33-28 (6-4)*

TURNOVERS: *HEAT 3-1 when Indy has more TOs, 1-1 when Miami has more TOs*
*Game 1: Indiana 15, Miami 12*
Game 2: Indiana 17, Miami 12
Game 3: 14-14
*Game 4: 15-15
Game 5: Miami 13, Indiana 9
Game 6: Indiana 20, Miami 9*
1/8: Miami 14, Indiana 9
2/1: Indiana 12, Miami 11
*3/10: Indiana 16, Miami 12*

PTS IN PAINT: *HEAT 4-1 when they have more points in the paint, 1-2 when Indiana has more*
*Game 1: Miami 52-40*
Game 2: 38-38
Game 3: Miami 38-32
*Game 4: Miami 50-32
Game 5: Miami 46-26
Game 6: Indiana 46-38*
1/8: Indiana 28-24
2/1: Indiana 48-40
*3/10: Miami 28-24
*
FAST BREAK PTS: *HEAT 5-0 when they have more fast break pts., 0-4 when Indiana has more or tied*
*Game 1: Miami 18-12*
Game 2: Indiana 13-6
Game 3: 8-8
*Game 4: Miami 16-14
Game 5: Miami 22-2
Game 6: Miami 11-10*
1/8: Indiana 5-1
2/1: Indiana 12-6
*3/10: Miami 6-2*

The only other stat I wish I had analyzed was 3PTM & 3PT% for the Heat in their W/L vs. Indiana


----------



## Wade County

That gif is amazing :laugh:

Joel acting like he's back in the Bahamas or some shit


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> LEZGO HEATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Shane was filming.


:rotf:


----------



## UD40

The one thing I notice is how quickly some people talk about how this Pacers squad has us on the ropes last year, and they've only gotten better...but fail to mention how Bosh was out for the series last year...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here we go!

btw, Charles and Kenny chose the Pacers to win the series. Barkley in 6, Kenny think it goes at least 6 and that Lebron has to average over 33ppg for the Heat to win the series. Shaq chose the Heat in 5, but then changed it to 6. EJ as well.


----------



## Wade County

WTF Wade


----------



## Jace

Wade starts with a horrible turnover that would've been a dunk, and a horrible jumper.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade WHAT THE ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade County

Wario miss


----------



## Jace

Thrio!


----------



## Wade County

Ri o3io


----------



## doctordrizzay

Looks like chalmers took the last series personal. But Wade....that was the worst start ive ever seen from a player.


----------



## Wade County

Bah, West.


----------



## Jace

Sweet fallaway LeJ.


----------



## Wade County

LeJ


----------



## Jace

GREAT D on Hibbert. :lebron:


----------



## Wade County

Oh you fancy PG


----------



## Jace

Tough LeJ.


----------



## Wade County

Finish Rio


----------



## Wade County

That's pretty Bron


----------



## Wade County

West always kills us


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great steal by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:manbearpig: and1!


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig: +1


----------



## Wade County

Wade dunk


----------



## Wade County

Pacers caught napping! +1 MBP


----------



## Jace

Wish all home games started at 830. Great start for the crowd.


----------



## Wade County

MBP fading away on those FTS


----------



## Jace

LeJ's be falling.


----------



## doctordrizzay

LEBRON ON FIRE.


----------



## Wade County

Ooooh that LeJ is cookin


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pacer favors the Heat right now. Gotta continue pushing tempo after every miss and make.


----------



## Wade County

Also, Hibbert is effing huge man. Giant.


----------



## Jace

Bosh fouled Hibberts elbow with his chest.


----------



## Jace

Can't let West put back misses that easily.

Wade2Rio!


----------



## Wade County

Foul on CB how?


----------



## Jace

Again. Too easy,


----------



## Wade County

Wow nice finish by Mario


----------



## Wade County

Too small right now Spo


----------



## Jace

Nice to see it go down early, but LeBron's been too in love with the J this postseason.


----------



## Wade County

Bird should be in now, not UD. Too small.


----------



## Wade County

Tough shot by Hibbert


----------



## Jace

Wow Battier. Why are you trying to dunk on Hibbert? Really stupid.


----------



## doctordrizzay

everyone sucks except Lebron and Chalmers


----------



## Wade County

Man's got to know his limitations.


----------



## Wade County

Also, I knew LBJ would miss that technical freebie.


----------



## Jace

So tired of getting beaten by teams putting back their misses. Looks like an effort issue too.


----------



## Jace

LBJ2Bird. Nice.


----------



## Jace

LeBron doing the big-wing/small-wing cross-match with Ray this time. Got the switch in transition with Hill on him.


----------



## Wade County

Wario banker


----------



## doctordrizzay

Tyler don't want it with Anderson hahahahaha


----------



## Wade County

WEAK tech


----------



## Wade County

So many offensive fouls


----------



## Jace

Can't get any momentum due to weird bullshit. Accidental, light elbow by LeBron gets him his 2nd foul.


----------



## Wade County

That's so inadvertent it doesnt deserve to be called. **** sake.


----------



## Wade County

RALCT


----------



## Jace

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide open RALC3 missed. In and out though.

Damn. Thought that George 3 was going down when Wade gambled.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bird nice!


----------



## doctordrizzay

nice assist by Wade to end to quarter, I think it would be best to just continue to facilitate and not try to find his shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

22-21 after 1

Both teams shooting better than they want against their D.

Pacers clearly trying to force it to Roy. 3-8 shooting for him. West still giving us the same trouble from the regular season.

Bosh and Lebron both with 2 fouls. They gotta stay away from foul trouble the rest of the way.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron and Bosh with 2, Udonis also. That's not good.


----------



## Wade County

So many offensive fouls!


----------



## Jace

Ray...dumb shot.


----------



## Wade County

WTF Jesus...


----------



## Jace

More Indiana putbacks. Way to commit to a geameplan.

5-second call? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Getting killed, predictably, on the boards.


----------



## Jace

So...we still look like complete and utter shit. I miss the Fighting Clown era. :nonono:


----------



## Wade County

Who are the officials tonight? The **** is going on


----------



## doctordrizzay

Did they actually just call that on Wade? 5 seconds?


These calls are INSANE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Was that really 5 seconds? Seemed quick. Wasnt really paying attention to it though.


----------



## Jace

Sick move by Wade.


----------



## Wade County

Gotta get some buckets


----------



## Wade County

Vintage DW there!


----------



## Wade County

Effing West man. All the time.


----------



## Wade County

Ray sucks


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shooters missing open 3's early.


----------



## Wade County

WTF Cole...


----------



## Jace

Not sure we can play much dumber.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

West not missing


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great layup by Cole


----------



## Jace

Sick lefty scoop off the glass by Cole.


----------



## Wade County

Wowzers Cole nice finish


----------



## Wade County

Bird activity is great


----------



## Jace

Cole2Bird! Sick pass Norris.


----------



## Wade County

BIRD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

bad pass, but great minutes by birdman.


----------



## Wade County

Bah dammit Bird :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Sooooooo many whistles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh and Lebron back in


----------



## Wade County

I hate these officials


----------



## Jace

I love how we're pretending (ahem...Kerr) that West isn't making tough shots. We can live with most of the attempts. Just need to get our heads out of our asses on O.


----------



## Wade County

So uhhh...whats the plan with West?


----------



## Jace

No one picks up ball in transition, and thus I have to sit through another commercial break.


----------



## Jace

Not sure if he took an injection pregame or what, but Wade's moving great.


----------



## Jace

Great putback Wade. He's flying around. :dwade:


----------



## Wade County

Wade activity is great


----------



## Wade County

Battier's J is just non existent right now


----------



## Jace

Stupid 3 by Battier. Really irks me that our smart role players have gone stupid. At least Cole has turned smart.

Another eaaaasy putback for West.

Wow we suck. Just awful.


----------



## Wade County

FML West


----------



## Jace

Holy shit why is UD out there right now? Kill me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Way too many turnovers right now


----------



## Wade County

UD...


----------



## Jace

Knew Wade would miss. Obvi.


----------



## Wade County

Ft's..


----------



## Jace

Both, bro?


----------



## Wade County

10pts in the quarter right now. Struggle town.


----------



## Jace

And more whistles. Unwatchable game.


----------



## Wade County

FFS, Bosh with 3 now.


----------



## Wade County

FOH Hibbert. Jesus.


----------



## Jace

UD rewarded for the flop.


----------



## Wade County

LBJ2UD


----------



## doctordrizzay

Haha wow, just foul after foul after violation after another. Ridiculous


----------



## Wade County

Ray's stellar play vs Indy continues. What, has he even scored against them this year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> 10pts in the quarter right now. Struggle town.


Still shooting 50% for the game. Those turnovers have killed us this quarter.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Has Lebron even attempt a shot this quarter?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another turnover. SMH..


----------



## Wade County

West now has 3 fouls. Maybe that will stop him, cause we can't.


----------



## Jace

LeBron you have open lanes. Your bigs can't catch. Just take it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333

Only shooter that is on right now


----------



## Wade County

12 turnovers already. Dafuq.


----------



## Wade County

Thrioooo


----------



## Jace

LeBron continuing to mail in the playoffs. What is that shot? Try man. Please try.


----------



## Wade County

Sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMFG Mario..

13th turnover of the night, but feels like the 30th of the quarter.


----------



## Jace

WARIO WARIO WARIO YAAAAY

Vomit-worthy half. Just pathetic pathetic pathetic. We've played one good game this postseason.


----------



## Wade County

Rio what the flying **** was that?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Good news is we can't play worse than this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More than enough time for the obligatory buzzer beater


----------



## Wade County

This is extremely reminiscent of the Bulls game 1.


----------



## Wade County

Buzzer beater will be on a Hibbert putback.


----------



## Jace

LeBron's half-interest this postseason is weird. Team needs you. I know you're not content with 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Birdman needs to take all of UD's minutes this series.


----------



## IbizaXL

my god Miami has sucked so much in this half. and Indy had nothing to do with it. classic example of shooting yourself in the foot....wtf. these long layoffs are not good.


----------



## Wade County

Cool half bro's.

Bunch of tards.


----------



## Wade County

Wade atleast looks like he is trying. 

Is it just me or does Bron seem to always suck in the 2nd quarter after his long rest? It love to see the split on it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

42-37 at the half

37 points at the half. When we've gotten shots we've been pretty successful, but 13 turnovers just killed us.

Lebron came back in after picking up 2 early fouls and looked way too tentative. We also need Bosh to stay out of foul trouble. Need him playing more than 11 minutes in an entire half. 

Our shooters, not named Mario, are 0-7 from 3. All but a couple of those misses were contested. Havent been able to get a couple of shooters hot for a stretch of games all post season. Gonna be our downfall if we cant start making them.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> LeBron's half-interest this postseason is weird. Team needs you. I know you're not content with 1.


Right now he's really just trying to get teammates involved, It keeps the D guessing. 

But I agree we need his shoulder down drives to the basket. He usually plays his best after half-time.

Ray Allen is especially useless. Give Mike Miller play time please.


----------



## Jace

We should spend halftime on the practice court._ Pads up, mouthguards in._ :spo:

That looked like a YMCA team playing their first game.


----------



## Jace

Maybe the plan was for UD to intentionally miss half the passes thrown to him so when he does catch he's wide open like he was a couple of times.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Barkly and Kenny are picking Indy to win in 6?

The whole crew has Indy to beat the Heat in this series lol.


----------



## IbizaXL

yep. bricked too many open shots. Allen has stunk so far in the playoffs. need some Miller time or some Rashard Lewis action.


----------



## Jace

Wario foul ruins the good defensive vibe.


----------



## Jace

Wade on George. They're persistent with this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

West gets his 4th foul


----------



## Jace

Nice move Wade. I like that touch for him.


----------



## Jace

My goodness U.


----------



## Jace

George killed Wade on that drive. Don't love the matchup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333

One of those "no, no, no... great shot!"


----------



## Jace

Nice putback by MBP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No foul on Hibbert? Nice follow up by Lebron though.

Heat looking like a different team to begin this quarter.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron finally agressive, Wade playing well.


----------



## doctordrizzay

So many ****ing commercials


----------



## Jace

LeSitdown D?


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig: lefty


----------



## Wade County

Offensive rebounds by them are killing us


----------



## Wade County

Ugh, West.


----------



## Jace

Wow Bosh and UD. Just pathetic.


----------



## Wade County

UD nice husle!


----------



## Jace

Bosh. Where the **** are you to recover the loosbeball after LeBon blocked Hibbert? Just standing there waiting to do nothing,


----------



## Jace

Ball keeps bouncing to them. No matter where.


----------



## Jace

So our O is all UD jumpers. This is where you are guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD is shooting the Pacers back in the lead.


----------



## Wade County

Great boards...


----------



## Wade County

Can one of the big 3 please shoot


----------



## Wade County

FML


----------



## Jace

Wow Wade.


----------



## Jace

Wade with the kindergarten turnover followed by the giveup D leading to FTs on a touch foul on the perimeter. Good to see Spo sit him, though I know the rotation is the main reason. Can't disrespect the game like that.


----------



## Wade County

We go from a 12-2 run to what, a 13-4 run by them?

What is this.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Take over Lebron.


----------



## Wade County

15 turnovers tonight. 4-8 from the line also.


----------



## PoetLaureate

This game has that not very promising feel


----------



## Jace

This whole postseason, save for G2 vs. CHI, we go on a little spurt, then are content to play like it's preseason again as soon as we get a lead.

A lot of bad habits were fortified during the streak, followed by the false confidence inspired by the Clown run. This team really needs to snap out of this and start playing again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We are so underutilizing Bosh right now.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Man Haslem missing that dunk under the rim was Big Babyish.


----------



## IbizaXL

just stupid basketball by our guys. they continue to shoot themselves in the foot. careless play. and plz no more Haslem.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh has 6 points and 0 boards. Hibbert dominating him.


----------



## Jace

Chalmers is questionable to return with a bruised left shoulder.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh and1

Spo heard me


----------



## Jace

Spo might have to bite the bullet and start Battier in this series. It helped his shooting slump last time.


----------



## Wade County

There you go Chris


----------



## Jace

ATROCIOUS foul call on Cole. He was retreating with his hands in the air.


----------



## Wade County

Stop fouling


----------



## Wade County

Yeah wow that's awful call


----------



## Jace

Ray is taking the worst shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray misses again. On pace to be held scoreless against the Pacers for the 3rd time this season.


----------



## Wade County

lol now LBJ gets a seedy call


----------



## Jace

:laugh:

Here come the Augustin superstar calls.

The ref asspounding wouldn't bother so much if we didn't have to hear from opposing fans how favored we our by officials all the time.


----------



## Wade County

Nice find Norris to Bosh


----------



## Jace

Surprised Hibbert has 4. LeBron refuses to challenge him at the rim. He's only been aggressive once or twice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So we've played through Bosh 3 times since the last timeout. 2 got fouls on Hibbert and another got a foul on Augustin.


----------



## Wade County

Wow Chris, that's lucky. Take the first option...


----------



## Wade County

Even CB missing freebies


----------



## Jace

Freeeeee Throoooows


----------



## Wade County

lol Shane


----------



## Jace

Refuse to defensive rebound.


----------



## Jace

Just remove cranium for anus and I think we'll be fine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

65-64 after 3

Heat playing in little spurts right now. Gotta start this 4th strong.


----------



## Wade County

Well, need a big 4th. Hibbert and West in foul trouble is huge, but we're having trouble containing Psycho T...


----------



## doctordrizzay

The self proclaimed "X-Factor" has 0 boards after 3.

Our starting centre has 0 boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

7 missed free throws...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Make that 8 missed free throws...


----------



## Wade County

Lebron going the Tony Allen route :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

These free throws are ridiculous


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 3333

Finally, Ray..


----------



## Wade County

THRAY finally


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great hustle by Battier


----------



## Jace

Wait...are there no normal views on TNT OT?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MBP and1


----------



## Jace

Don't jump until he jumps defense!


----------



## Jace

LeBron again stat-stuffing in what feels like a nondescript game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Frustrating defensive possession on the prior series. Force a miss. Have 3 guys around the rebound. Looks like Cole will grab it, but instead tries to slap it out to start a fastbreak, but it goes to West and ends in an Augustin 3.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh said:


> Frustrating defensive possession on the prior series. Force a miss. Have 3 guys around the rebound. Looks like Cole will grab it, but instead tries to slap it out to start a fastbreak, but it goes to West and ends in an Augustin 3.


Yah that was terrible


----------



## Wade County

Gonna be a tight finish


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Bird


----------



## Jace

8 assist for LBJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BIRDMAN again


----------



## doctordrizzay

Birdman is the Anti-Haslem.


----------



## PoetLaureate

doctordrizzay said:


> Birdman is the Anti-Haslem.


For real! Haslem would have come up short on both those layups.


----------



## Jace

Play good D. Stevenson gets the rebound and LeBron gets his fourth. Scriptedly awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

shooting foul? Wtf?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Catch and shoot J by Wade. Rarity.


----------



## Jace

Great spotup 20ft'er by Wade.


----------



## Wade County

Wade with confidence in that jumper!


----------



## Wade County

Effing Hibbert...


----------



## Jace

BIRD BLOCK. BIRD ROLL.


----------



## Wade County

Damn how'd Wade msis that


----------



## Wade County

BIIIIRD


----------



## doctordrizzay

Birdman is the Anti-Bosh as well. 

The real xfactor


----------



## Wade County

FML Paul George


----------



## Jace

No Bird. Too saucy.


----------



## Jace

Shitty shot LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333

Wow, lucky.


----------



## Jace

MBP 333333


----------



## Jace

Artful performance by the refs. Wow.


----------



## Wade County

LETREY!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Cole and Lebron saved us there.

Lebron so clutch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A touch foul at this point in the game?


----------



## Wade County

Oh wow what an awful call


----------



## Jace

No way should that contact result in FTs in a game like this. Pathetic.


----------



## Wade County

A touch foul. With 1 second on the shotclock. Over the limit.

**** SAKE.


----------



## Wade County

Cole2Wade


----------



## Wade County

Lucky board there...


----------



## Jace

Missed that. Was LeBron fouled?

WHAT IS GOING ON?


----------



## Wade County

Awful decision to go for the LBJ oop. Cost us a 3.

DUMBASS


----------



## Jace

Blocking foul before the hook by Cole. Horrible officiating and this is the Conference Finals. Shouldn't have expected anything else.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Of course that just happened


----------



## Wade County

Cant believe we went for the oop there. Why?

Knew as soon as I saw George coming up the floor he was gonna stroke that three. ****.


----------



## Jace

Bosh has a rebound if you were wondering.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Wade

great play all around


----------



## Jace

LBJ2Wade. Very well done.


----------



## Jace

TOOOOOOUCH FOULS :rotf:

Just call it the same both ways.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron has 4 fouls too. Can't afford another, we're screwed without him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BOSH


----------



## Jace

Big hook Bosh.


----------



## Jace

Rebounding like toddlers. Step up on the glass Bosh.


----------



## doctordrizzay

****ing tie game.


----------



## Jace

****ing A. Horrible D after the horrible possession. We swing from great to awful like no team ever.


----------



## Wade County

And here we are. Needing a bucket, or it's trouble.


----------



## Jace

Bosh just needs 10 boards to tie Stephenson.


----------



## Wade County

I dont know why arent playing Bird now. Battier is giving us literal nothing.


----------



## Wade County

Really needed West to miss that, but we gave him so much time and space. Somehow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WADE!


----------



## Jace

Vintage D-Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good timeout for the Heat.

I'd get both Cole and Birdman back in.


----------



## Wade County

DW!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Thankyou Wade!


----------



## Jace

Not sure that wouldn't have been and-1 on the other end. Doesn't help that Hibbert's in foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great D


----------



## Jace

Another offensive board given up to Stephenson.


----------



## Jace

Get it to Hayzeus.

NOT WADE WHY WADE NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jace

Foul to give oh thank heavens.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Anyone but Wade right now. Gotta get it to Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ok, Ray. Now do what you do...please..


----------



## Wade County

Wade will brick city these free throws. Bosh or Jesus plz


----------



## Wade2Bosh

**** **** ****


----------



## Jace

OF COURSE


----------



## Jace

Ray just hates success against Indiana.


----------



## Wade County

Unbelievable Ray....

Awaiting PG trey.

We got Ray specifically for these moments. Didn't deliver. Dissapointing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

9 missed free throws. Game could be over right now.

Mama Allen sighting. Think its the 1st time i've seen her shown during a Heat game that i've seen.


----------



## Jace

They'll go for 2.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> 9 missed free throws. Game could be over right now.
> 
> Mama Allen sighting. Think its the 1st time i've seen her shown during a Heat game that i've seen.


Same. Thought we'd see her a lot.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Prepare for a Paul George 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Man, Wade had the steal but not the room to throw that ball to the other side of the floor.


----------



## Wade County

So many timeouts


----------



## Wade County

13-22 from the line. Ice 3 or 4 more and we're sweet here. So frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Why didnt Lebron contest that?


----------



## Jace

Great D. Junkiest of all junk shots. Sums it all up.


----------



## Wade County

Got to be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## Jace

Whatever happens, this game made me feel good about this series. They had so much go their way. We just need to knock off the idiocy and grab boards.

Not gonna get a shot off here.


----------



## Wade County

I hate this.


----------



## doctordrizzay

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

oh **** me


----------



## Wade County

Thanks, Ray.


----------



## Jace

All the foul trouble. Awful work by the refs.

FTs man. How many games do we lose because of FTs?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OT 

9 missed free throws came back to bite us in the ass tonight.


----------



## Wade County

This game comes down to a Ray Allen missed free throw, and a Paul George prayer.

****. My. Life.


----------



## doctordrizzay

That Ray freethrow did us in.


----------



## Jace

I should correct myself. That was great D up until we started playing George for the drive with 3 seconds left. So dumb. Too pissed off to see who to blame, but I think it was Battier, who has played the entire postseason like he drank every one of those damn Bud Lights.


----------



## Wade County

Im still shocked.


----------



## Jace

Terrible take on the 3 by Battier. He's giving us nothing. Put in Bird.


----------



## Wade County

Shattier.


----------



## Jace

LeBron's in love with these Js. Great board by Bird though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF was that, Lebron?


----------



## Jace

LeBron was fouled on the drive. Five fouls for Wade.


----------



## Wade County

Got a bad feeling.


----------



## Jace

LeBron passing off and standing at the top of the key to run O through Cole and Birdman.

Someone needs to stop this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Birdman makes 2 free throws. Lebron should study his form.


----------



## Wade County

If it comes down to a FT shooting contest, we'll lose.


----------



## Wade County

Hibbert...


----------



## Jace

Game. Just no showup tonight.


----------



## Wade County

FML Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

4 point swing. Heat got lucky.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron...


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wowzers.


----------



## Jace

What is LeBron doing?

Haven't seen anything from him this postseason to make me believe we're repeating. Really disappointing after the February he had.


----------



## Wade County

5 on Bron and Wade now...


----------



## Wade County

We're ****ed


----------



## Jace

So many possessions shat away on O and given up on the defensive boards. Really earned this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A possession where Lebron, Wade and Bosh dont touch the ball. Not good.


----------



## Jace

Biggest possession of the game. LeBron gets the ball, bounce passess to Battier in the high post, sets 2 screens and runs to the corner. Too cute. Meanwhile Ray is dribbling away the possession.

Well done Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh and the foul

huge free throw coming up


----------



## Jace

My god it was ugly but it ended OK.


----------



## Wade County

BOSH


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wow ****ing Bosh lol


----------



## Jace

Need that big boy D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh ties it up. Was already expecting him to miss.


----------



## Wade County

Wade and Bron in foul trouble, do not want double OT


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> What is LeBron doing?
> 
> Haven't seen anything from him this postseason to make me believe we're repeating. Really disappointing after the February he had.


He's 26 10 and 10.

You're dissapointed with that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron playing nowhere near his standards, has a triple double.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Get Birdman in there jesus


----------



## Wade County

Im scared


----------



## Jace

GIVE IT TO WADE FOR THE 3 HE'S FEELIN' IT


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pacers get last possession no matter what. Gotta score here.


----------



## Jace

DD, never post stats when I'm critiquing LeBron, or any player for that matter. Irrelevant. You know he can play way better than this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I say run a 2 man game with Lebron or Wade and Bosh. Bosh should be involved somehow. Get Hibbert moving.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron playing nowhere near his standards, has a triple double.


We are playing the absolute best Defenses this post season


----------



## Wade County

Get Ray in also, he's hit a few RALC3's this year...even though i'm angry and hate him right now.

And he'll get burnt defensively if we dont score. Catch 22.


----------



## Jace

Knew that lane would be open for LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ

Heat got the switch they were looking for and with Hibbert out, no rim protection.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wow Vogel made the mistake to take out Hibbert. Then Lebron was Lebron.


----------



## Jace

Dr., great defenses don't make LeBron play this passively and not even test the lane. Not to mention some of the really odd jumpers.


----------



## Wade County

DEFEND YOU ASSHOLES!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMFG...


----------



## Jace

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jace

WHY WADE WHY


----------



## Jace

SOOOOOOO DUMB ALL ****ING GAME LONG


----------



## Wade County

:|


----------



## Wade2Bosh

You gotta be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## Jace

Our SGs killed us tonight. Just killed us.


----------



## Wade County

Did he foul a 3 or a 2?


----------



## Jace

What a joke of a game.


----------



## Jace

Yes Kerr. George has elevated to superstar status by being moronically fouled by Wade.


----------



## Jace

How many games do we lose on 3 points hit on Wade? FTs? Rebounds? All 3 could be isolated individually tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LB [email protected][email protected]@@@!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:rotf:


----------



## Jace

SUCK MY COBRA DIIIIIIIIIIIIICK


----------



## Jace

Can't believe we salvaged that debacle.


----------



## Basel

Damn. What a game.


----------



## Wade County

What happened!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jace




----------



## Wade2Bosh

An absolutely bullshit game, with some insane plays, ends in a Heat win. 

30-10-10 for Lebron

19-6-5 for Wade

17 for Bosh

16-5 on 7-7 shooting for BIRDMAN BIRDMAN


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> DD, never post stats when I'm critiquing LeBron, or any player for that matter. Irrelevant. You know he can play way better than this.





Jace said:


> Dr., great defenses don't make LeBron play this passively and not even test the lane. Not to mention some of the really odd jumpers.


As you were saying.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> What happened!?!?!?!?!


You in shock or did you really not see it? :laugh:


----------



## Jace

A lot like the Magic gamewinner, but he didn't cross the lane to get to the left this time.


----------



## Basel

Heat fans must be loving Frank Vogel right now.


----------



## Wade County

I cant believe that about halfway through overtime, my NBA League Pass crashed, then told me I needed to download a new flash player to watch it.

YEs, I missed it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Basel said:


> Heat fans must be loving Frank Vogel right now.


That cocky bastard is a good coach, but taking yes, him taking Hibbert out on end of game possessions really helped us a ton.


----------



## Wade County

Vogel you lovely fool.


----------



## Wade County

Also - how lucky is Wade to not be the scapegoat?


----------



## BigWill33176

I've been here long to know when this is called for


----------



## Jace

doctordrizzay said:


> As you were saying.....


I wasn't commenting on the future Dr., only you can see that. I was commenting on the present, and he was playing inexplicably shitty, which he's great enough to glean stats whilst playing that way. You can critique your favorite player and still hope for them to come through in the clutch. But yeah, YOU GOT ME. I'M SO MAD.

Why am I reasoning with you? I guess I thought you'd been turning a corner...


----------



## IbizaXL

bullshit game indeed. luck can only take you so far i guess. im happy for the win but hopefully next time theres less BS and more logic involved. Indy had no business keeping it this close. Miami bricked too many open shots and a heck of a lot of unforced turnovers. as shitty as we played, we deserved this win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That Bosh and1 is gonna be lost in the shuffle, but that was probably the 2nd biggest play of the game for the Heat.


----------



## Major Bounce

This almost feels like a loss, Miami certainly needs to step up to the plate, can't play that sloppy and expect to keep winning


----------



## Jace

Uh oh. It wasn't Battier who didn't contest the George 3. IT WAS LEBRON! ADMIT IT DR., HE'S GARBAGE!


----------



## Jace

30-10-10 is a sexy looking stat line.


----------



## Wade County

Perfect time to bust out the Randy!


----------



## PoetLaureate

I want a percentage likelihood of the following happening consecutively in closing seconds:
Ray Allen misses free throw
Paul George hits a miracle three
Paul George hits 3 straight fts


----------



## Jace

Wacky game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Birdman on with the TNT guys, while a group of fans are on the court running around doing the birdman


----------



## tone wone

Wade2Bosh said:


> That Bosh and1 is gonna be lost in the shuffle, but that was probably the 2nd biggest play of the game for the Heat.


Game is over without that tip in and free throw. They were absolutely on the ropes.

Speaking of Bosh, I guess we all paid so much attention to Hibbert's potential foul trouble, we forgot how difficult it might be for Bosh to stay on the court. When he was actually on the court he was great. 

Also, as much as we crap on him, Rio's shoulder is an absolute concern. Cole's been great but given how hard it is for Battier and Ray to get open against this team, Rio's jumper is critical. Need them as a tandem.

When all the chatter about Vogel's "blunder" settles, I hope people recognize what nice play design Spo drew up AND how f'n awesome Bron was at setting George up for that drive....he never had a chance.

20 turnovers, 9 missed ft's. Just terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Repost because why not..


Jace said:


>


Mario on the shoulder..


> Shandel Richardson ‏@ShandelRich
> Mario Chalmers (shoulder) says no concen on injury. Happened on david west screen.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

I just came home from work. I had to follow the game through text on my mobile but that was of course only possible sometimes.

I went from sad (Paul George's free throws and I haven't seen what Wade did but I was still angry at him) to really happy when I read that LeBron won the game.  I celebrated a little too high when I was reading it on my way home, hehe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> I want a percentage likelihood of the following happening consecutively in closing seconds:
> Ray Allen misses free throw
> Paul George hits a miracle three
> Paul George hits 3 straight fts


What's crazy is that this is probably not even in the top 3 of crazy things that happened in this weird ass game.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Only two rebounds by Bosh. I think one of them was from the overtime. That's not acceptable. Stop being Bosh Spice!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Or was he not soft?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Yeah! 

The celebration by the team is as wonderful as LeBron's layup.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> I wasn't commenting on the future Dr., only you can see that. I was commenting on the present, and he was playing inexplicably shitty, which he's great enough to glean stats whilst playing that way. You can critique your favorite player and still hope for them to come through in the clutch. But yeah, YOU GOT ME. I'M SO MAD.
> 
> Why am I reasoning with you? I guess I thought you'd been turning a corner...


Just because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't mean you need to get all pissy about it. It's just my opinion, I respect yours, at least respect mine.



Birdman though, he was huge. We NEED more of him next game.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Deja vu for Lebron, same night of "The Shot" against the Magic.


----------



## Wade County

Battier / Cole / Allen were a combined 2-16, 1-9 from 3pt range. Not gonna get it done.

Thank god for Birdman...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade County said:


> Battier / Cole / Allen were a combined 2-16, 1-9 from 3pt range. Not gonna get it done.
> 
> Thank god for Birdman...


We can see it from the bright side: we won despite that bad shooting by them. With them shooting at their normal level, things could get ugly for Pacers.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Allen is useless. Get Miller in next game.


----------



## Jace

doctordrizzay said:


> Just because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't mean you need to get all pissy about it. It's just my opinion, I respect yours, at least respect mine.


Not sure what we're disagreeing on...do you think I _can _see the future?

LeBron had a great game and saved the an awful team performance that was exacerbated by several oddities and referee ineptitude. There's such thing as nuance and objective perspective, though. We all know he didn't play up to his standards most of this game and made poor decisions, both with his shot selection and an uncharacteristic late turnover that was really bad. 

It's one thing to disagree with a poster, but you're getting mad at me for not unconditionally praising a player. We're allowed to say when he's effing up. We know he's good enough to have had this game wrapped up fairly comfortably in regulation, even with all the other awful stuff.


----------



## Jace

LeBron's the first player in NBA Playoff history to hit a game-winning buzzerbeater combined with a triple-double. :lebron:


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> LeBron's the first player in NBA history to hit a game-winning buzzerbeater combined with a triple-double. :lebron:


Really? Haha that's crazy.


----------



## Jace

Will say, and I've said this before, that as frustrating as it is in the moment, I appreciate LeBron's willingness to remain running sets and/or getting teammates involved when you'd expect him to look for his own offense. Still, there are times when you feel like the team really needs him, and he passes off to a Cole or a Chalmers and runs to a corner without touching the ball again. That and some of the weird jumpers he's been taking lately in crucial situations are headscratchers. Been expecting him to get more aggressive as the postseason goes on. We'll see if that happens soon I guess.

EDIT: I'm also pretty confident February Zone LeBron would attack these great defenses more effectively.


----------



## Wade County

Ray has been shitting the bed for a while here also. That missed FT 

Bucks series seems such a long time ago where he was letting it Rayn.


----------



## Jace

Weird game from him. I can think of at least 3 awful shots he took off the top of my head. Maybe Spo needs to draw some stuff up for him so he doesn't feel inclined to throw up JR Smith bombs.


----------



## Wade County

He had a really good look on his first possession, but went in and out. Looked like he was rushing after that.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Our shooters have to have get out of this slump soon, Birdman was the only positive thing coming off our bench tonight.


----------



## Wade County

^ and if they don't, then we should be seeing if Miller or Lewis can give something instead. We have this many shooters on the team for a reason.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade County said:


> ^ and if they don't, then we should be seeing if Miller or Lewis can give something instead. We have this many shooters on the team for a reason.


Hell even James Jones. We are loaded, It sucks Spo is to stubborn to test waters in playoffs. I def want to see Mike in there. His D isn't worse the Ray's and he rebounds and hustles.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I think Wade's knee is fine his jump here is hilarious.


----------



## Adam

Ray Allen has been so frustrating. At least with guys like Miller you settle into expecting them to let you down and occasionally they surprise you. I hope he can get his mind right and start making free throws like he used to.


----------



## Wade County

Watch 'Shard's hand in the gif. Hypnotic :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Kinda odd to see Chris Andersen give us such a lift in a big win while Ray struggles. And we were dying for Marcus Camby.


----------



## Wade County

Watch Spo in that gif too. The Hands at the hip stance. The slight knee bend as he drives. The fist pump.

:spo:


----------



## Jace

Oh yeah, I spent about a dozen loops watching Spo alone. Love the Spo fist pumps.

He doesn't even look like he's about to watch a **** YEAH or OH GOD NO play as it starts. Spoic.


----------

